# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Te luash ne Burse!?!

## m.g.q.n.t.v.

A mund te me udhezoje dikush se si mund te invstoj ne bursat nderkombetare?
Si mund te blej apo shes aksione? Ne keto momente kam nje dore te vogel parash po ashtu dhe nje llogari bankare si student. 

Do te desha nje mendim nga ndonje specialist i ekonomise apo qe vazhdon studimet per ekonomi. 

Nese ndokush ka eksperience me bursat do te ishte edhe me mire.

Flm

----------


## Daja-GONI

> A mund te me udhezoje dikush se si mund te invstoj ne bursat nderkombetare?
> Si mund te blej apo shes aksione? Ne keto momente kam nje dore te vogel parash po ashtu dhe nje llogari bankare si student. 
> 
> Do te desha nje mendim nga ndonje specialist i ekonomise apo qe vazhdon studimet per ekonomi. 
> 
> Nese ndokush ka eksperience me bursat do te ishte edhe me mire.
> 
> Flm


Pershendetje!

Une nuk jam specialist i ekonimise dhe as kam studjuar ekonomine,por kam pervoje me bursen nderkombetare.
Si keshille ne rend te pare do te kisha propozuar,qe investimet ti beshe vetem me ato para qe te rrine dhe qe nuk je i varur nga to.Kurrenjehere nuk guxon te marresh kredi dhe ato para ti fusesh ne burse.
Duhet zgjedhur koha kur do beshe investimin(ne kete moment eshte koha shume e pershtatshme).
Pasi qe nuk ke pervoje ne kete drejtim,te kisha keshilluar qe mos te investosh qysh ne fillim ne akcione por ne fonde.Tek fondet fitimi eshte me i vogel,por edhe rreziku eshte me i vogel.Ne kete menyre do te fitosh edhe pak pervoje.
Per momentin fondet me te "mira" ,jan ato qe ne vete permbajne naften(ne perqindjen me te madhe),arin dhe metalet ne pergjithsi,por edhe ato qe permbajne drithera.
Pra une nuk te kisha keshilluar ne asnje menyre qe tani te investosh ne akcione,sidomos jo tani kur tregjet boterore ndodhen ne turbulenca shume te medha,dhe ende nuk dihet se kush do ta mbijetoj kete kohe e kush jo.


Blerjen e tyre se pari duhet ta beshe nga banka jote ku e ke konton,e pastaj mund ta beshe edhe nga shtepia.

Ke kujdes e tera permban nje rrezik te madh ne vete!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## m.g.q.n.t.v.

> Pershendetje!
> 
> Une nuk jam specialist i ekonimise dhe as kam studjuar ekonomine,por kam pervoje me bursen nderkombetare.
> Si keshille ne rend te pare do te kisha propozuar,qe investimet ti beshe vetem me ato para qe te rrine dhe qe nuk je i varur nga to.Kurrenjehere nuk guxon te marresh kredi dhe ato para ti fusesh ne burse.
> Duhet zgjedhur koha kur do beshe investimin(ne kete moment eshte koha shume e pershtatshme).
> Pasi qe nuk ke pervoje ne kete drejtim,te kisha keshilluar qe mos te investosh qysh ne fillim ne akcione por ne fonde.Tek fondet fitimi eshte me i vogel,por edhe rreziku eshte me i vogel.Ne kete menyre do te fitosh edhe pak pervoje.
> Per momentin fondet me te "mira" ,jan ato qe ne vete permbajne naften(ne perqindjen me te madhe),arin dhe metalet ne pergjithsi,por edhe ato qe permbajne drithera.
> Pra une nuk te kisha keshilluar ne asnje menyre qe tani te investosh ne akcione,sidomos jo tani kur tregjet boterore ndodhen ne turbulenca shume te medha,dhe ende nuk dihet se kush do ta mbijetoj kete kohe e kush jo.
> 
> ...



Me duhet te pyes ndonje ekonomist se si duhet te veproj realisht. (Kam shume shoke qe vazhdojne ekonomikun por asnjeri prej tyre nuk di se si veprohet, edhe pse kane bere nje detyre te ngjashme me blerje dhe shitje aksionesh.) 

Dmth sa eshte shuma minimale per te blere nje aksion? Sa para te kerkon banka ku bene veprimet? A eshte ne gadishmeri banka kur investon shuma jo dhe shume te medha etj?

Megjithate flm per pergjigjen.

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Me duhet te pyes ndonje ekonomist se si duhet te veproj realisht. (Kam shume shoke qe vazhdojne ekonomikun por asnjeri prej tyre nuk di se si veprohet, edhe pse kane bere nje detyre te ngjashme me blerje dhe shitje aksionesh.) 
> 
> Dmth sa eshte shuma minimale per te blere nje aksion? Sa para te kerkon banka ku bene veprimet? A eshte ne gadishmeri banka kur investon shuma jo dhe shume te medha etj?
> 
> Megjithate flm per pergjigjen.


Akcionet nuk kan nje qmim fiks.Secili akcion e ka qmimin e vet,i cili qmim ndryshon jo per cdo dite por madje per cdo minut,e ndonjehere brenda disa sekondave.

Shuma minimale per te blere akcione nuk egziston.Fillon nganjehere me vetem 10 cent per nje akcion por ke te tilla qe nje(1) kushton 600 euro.Dhe tani duhet ta imagjinosh.Nese keto dyja te themi per nje jave kan shkuar me 10% ne rritje,atehere ke nga akcioni i pare(i lire) 1 cent fitim,ndersa nga okcioni i dyte 60 euro.Mirepo edhe atehere kur akcionet "humbin" ne burse,demi eshte me i madh te i dyti se sa te i pari.

Te transakcionet spekulative mund te fitosh per nje kohe te shkurter,por edhe mund te humbasesh te gjitha ne nje kohe shume te shkurter(rreziku me i madh).
Te transakcionet konservative fitimet arrihen me ngadal,jan me te vogla,por edhe rreziku eshte me i vogel.

Se a blene vetem nje akcion apo 1000 menjehere bankes duhet paguar te njejtin qmim(eshte i ndryshem varesisht nga banka,por nuk eshte i larte).

Po ta them edhe njehere:
Mos pyet ekonomistet se nuk kan haber me kete pune.Pyet bankeret,por vetem ata qe jan te punesuar ne banke dhe njofin gjendjen aktuale.

Per fund edhe nje keshille.
Po e shof se je amater ne kete pune.Ma mire e ke mos te merresh me keto gjana.Por nese gjithsesi don atehere mos investo me shume se 500 euro.Me kohen do te kuptosh se si funkcionon e tera.

Te uroj shuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum fat!
Daja-GONI

----------


## m.g.q.n.t.v.

> Mos pyet ekonomistet se nuk kan haber me kete pune.Pyet bankeret,por vetem ata qe jan te punesuar ne banke dhe njofin gjendjen aktuale.


Kete po mendoj dhe une! 




> Po e shof se je amater ne kete pune.Ma mire e ke mos te merresh me keto gjana.Por nese gjithsesi don atehere mos investo me shume se 500 euro.Me kohen do te kuptosh se si funkcionon e tera.


Duket qe sjam marre asnjehere me bursen. Nuk kam pasur lidhje asnjehere me ekonomine, studioj per tjeter dege dhe duke perjashtuar disa parime ekonomike, informacione te lexuara neper gazeta, internet, tv etj nuk kam tjeter informacion.

Daja-GONI flm per ndihmen. Nese ndonje dite do te dale pozitivisht ne burse, do te kesh % tende sigurisht.

----------


## ^SHIU^

> Kete po mendoj dhe une! 
> 
> 
> 
> Duket qe sjam marre asnjehere me bursen. Nuk kam pasur lidhje asnjehere me ekonomine, studioj per tjeter dege dhe duke perjashtuar disa parime ekonomike, informacione te lexuara neper gazeta, internet, tv etj nuk kam tjeter informacion.
> 
> Daja-GONI flm per ndihmen. Nese ndonje dite do te dale pozitivisht ne burse, do te kesh % tende sigurisht.


Nqs nuk ke praktike nga bursa mund te luash bursen me para fallso. Nqs shkon tek MSN Money dhe krijon nje portofol mund te luash dhe te shikosh si do dalesh. Kur te jesh konfident atehere perdor pare te verteta. Nje keshille: Bursa nuk eshte bixhoz qe mund te zgjedhesh nje stock dhe ishalla del me fitim. Vendos rreth nje strategjie (psh ne cfare sektori te ekonomise do te investosh dhe pse), sa risk kerkon te marresh persiper (psh nqs nuk do te rrezikosh shume do te sugjeroja te shkoje me blu chip companies) etj.

----------


## ^SHIU^

Nuk do te sugjeroja te blije stock nen $5 cmimin. E di qe tentimi eshte i madh pasi nje ngritje vetem disa cent i stockut shkakton nje rritje te madhe ne formen e %; por ama keto lloj stockesh kane probleme te tjera. Shpesh quhen Junk stock pasi kane rrezikshmeri te larte per "default" (kompanite mund te falimentojne) dhe problemi i dyte lidhet me likuiditetin e tyre. Nqs i blen mund te kesh probleme ti shesesh pasi nuk ka shume biders per keto lloj stockesh. Shiko daily trading volume qe te kesh nje ide rreth likuiditetit

----------


## Ilira2

> A mund te me udhezoje dikush se si mund te invstoj ne bursat nderkombetare?
> Si mund te blej apo shes aksione? Ne keto momente kam nje dore te vogel parash po ashtu dhe nje llogari bankare si student. 
> 
> Do te desha nje mendim nga ndonje specialist i ekonomise apo qe vazhdon studimet per ekonomi. 
> 
> Nese ndokush ka eksperience me bursat do te ishte edhe me mire.
> 
> Flm


Menyra me e thjeshte e me pak kokecarje eshte ajo e investimit ne fonde te perbashketa  (Mutual Funds) nepermjet agjenteve/konsulenteve financiare. Zakonisht ky lloj investimi ka rrezikun me te ulet per shkak se portofoli  eshte shume i diversifikuara (risku eshte i shperndare) dhe ka pak as shume ne te njejtin risk (rrezik) si i gjithe tregu. Pra po u fundos i gjithe tregu, fundoset dhe portofoli yt. Ne te kundert fiton ne menyre te moderuar, po aq sa dhe tregu, por ama fitimi eshte i sigurte per sa kohe ekonomite jane te forta. Si rregull, pjesa me e madhe e portofolit permban keto lloj fondesh (mutual), nje pjese tjeter permban obligacione dhe pastaj me pjesen qe ngel mund te lozesh bixhoz  :buzeqeshje:  e te blesh stoqe qe beson se ne kete moment jane te nenvleresuara (under priced) por me vone do t'ju rritet vlera. 

Nuk eshte e veshtire te krijosh portofole te mire-diversifikuara, mjafton te kesh nje agjent financiar me nje kompani me reputacion te mire (psh. ne USA, Smith Barney, Fidelity etc).  Normalisht, parate nga llogaria jote bankare, do te kalojnin ne llogari te ketyre kompanive financiare te cilat do te benin veprimet (shitje/blerje) ne emrin tend. Ata ne Wall Street nuk jane duke blere/shitur per vete, por jane perfaqesues te ketyre kompanive qe blejne/shesin per llogari te klienteve te tyre. 

Ketu filon dhe problemi yt. Po supozoj se je ne Shqiperi ku nuk ka as bursa as broker-s (agjente financiare) dhe as ligje qe mbrojne investitorin nga rreziku i humbjes se investimit fillestar. Pra ne momentin kur te vendosesh te hedhesh ne burse parate e tua do te jesh pak a shume ne meshire te fatit (po ndoshta fati do jete me ty, duke gjykuar te pakten nga situata financiare sot)

Sa per interes po postoj kete faqe me liste te kompanive qe bejne agjentin financiar per investitoret nderkombetare. http://www.tradewiser.com/brokers.html

OptionXpress.com eshte nje nga me te mirat ne internet por ata tregtojne vetem aksione/opsione etj te USA. Per investitoret qe jane jashte USA, ata vendosin ne baza individule nese do t'i pranojne si kliente ose jo. Ne faqen e tyre ka nje opsion per bisede live (live chat) me perfaqesuesit e tyre. Mund te hapesh nje bisede me ta dhe t'i pyesesh per gjera shume specifike. Kjo faqe eshte shume e mire sepse mund te punosh si agjent i vetes tende (mbasi tja marresh pak doren tregtise :buzeqeshje:  pasi tregton live duke patur akses te tenderave me te fundit ('live'). 

E-Trade.com  duket sikur pranon investitore me banim jashte USA dhe ka me pak kufizime se OpsionXpress.

Fidelity nga ana tjeter, eshte kompani shume e mire. 

Por duket se te gjithe duhen kontaktuar drejtpersedrejti per te pare cfare ofrojne dhe a i plotesojne kerkesat e tua per objektivat qe ke per investimin qe do te besh;  a eshte e mundur te investosh si shqiptar; cfare rreziku sjell ky fakt, cilat jane komisonet per sherbimet qe ofrojne, komisionet mbi fitimet  etj, etj. Zakonisht eshte mire ta njohesh personalisht agjentin tend se keshtu krijon dhe me shume besim ne aftesite e personit e te ze gjumi me rehat naten.

----------


## jessi89

Nuk jam ekonomiste ,po mendoj se me 500 euro s'mund te hysh ne investimin Mutual Funds. Kjo eshte nje long term investment,dmth ti ja shef te mirat  per nje kohe te gjate....lol
 Ja si mu shpreh bankierja ime per ket investim: i ke leket posht jastekut,mos u shqeteso se eshte long term investment.Dhe faktikisht per nje muaj humba 400 $.Frika se mos pas nje viti nuk do gjeja asnje gje ne llogarini  me beri ti hiqja fare.
 Faktikisht duhet te riskosh. Mendoj se duhet shume $ te hysh ne loje.

----------


## HoLd*Em

Shancet e tua per te fituar jane minimale me bagazhin tend ekonomik.

Te isha une do ti rrija sa me larg kesaj ideje.

----------


## Ilira2

> Nuk jam ekonomiste ,po mendoj se me 500 euro s'mund te hysh ne investimin Mutual Funds. Kjo eshte nje long term investment,dmth ti ja shef te mirat  per nje kohe te gjate....lol
>  Ja si mu shpreh bankierja ime per ket investim: i ke leket posht jastekut,mos u shqeteso se eshte long term investment.Dhe faktikisht per nje muaj humba 400 $.Frika se mos pas nje viti nuk do gjeja asnje gje ne llogarini  me beri ti hiqja fare.
>  Faktikisht duhet te riskosh. Mendoj se duhet shume $ te hysh ne loje.



S'e kam ndermend te jap leksione investimesh per ata qe pertojne te kerkojne informacionin qe i duhet  per te kuptuar apo per te zgjidhur punet e tyre, por nuk pertojne te flasin si e ema e Zeqos maje thanes. Aq me teper kur nuk i mbajne mendimet e tyre per vete por mundohen te keshillojne te tjeret. 

Ja nje artikull pak i vjeter por me informacion se si mund te investosh USD 500 ose dhe me pak.  Keshillat ne te jane vjeteruar pasi situata financiare ka ndryshuar por thelbi i ceshtjes (investime me pak $) nuk ka ndryshuar. 

http://www.kiplinger.com/columns/sta...005/st0310.htm

Qellimi kryesor i pergjigjes time ishte qe te jepte informacion te pergjitshem dhe te rreshtoja disa faqe te dobishme interneti qe te ndihmojne personin qe ka pyetje per te marre nje vendim sa me te informuar. "Pyt iqind vet e ban si di vet" keshillojne andej nga vi une. Ama 'pyt'! 

Per shqiptaret qe jane ne Shqiperi investimi veshtiresohet per arsye qe i kam permendur me pare. Nese eshte e mundur te anashkalohet problemi i vendndodhjes, 
mendimi i pergjithshem i specialisteve sot eshte qe eshte kohe e mire per te blere dhe ne asnje menyre per te shitur. Per ata qe kane nje shume "ekstra" me te cilen duan te luajne ne burse eshte kohe e mire. Nese portofoli eshte hartuar me kujdes dhe investimi eshte i mbare,  fitimet do shihen vetem mbas 2010.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Tani eshte momenti ideal per te luajtur ne burse. Ose fiton shume ose i humbet te gjitha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Nuk jam ekonomiste ,po mendoj se me 500 euro s'mund te hysh ne investimin Mutual Funds. Kjo eshte nje long term investment,dmth ti ja shef te mirat  per nje kohe te gjate....lol
>  Ja si mu shpreh bankierja ime per ket investim: i ke leket posht jastekut,mos u shqeteso se eshte long term investment.Dhe faktikisht per nje muaj humba 400 $.Frika se mos pas nje viti nuk do gjeja asnje gje ne llogarini  me beri ti hiqja fare.
>  Faktikisht duhet te riskosh. Mendoj se duhet shume $ te hysh ne loje.


Jo jo jessi,e ke kuptuar gabim ndoshta,se edhe me 500 euro mund te bleshe ne burse.Kjo varet gjithmone nga ajo se cfare ti deshiron te bleshe.Pra nese nje akcion i firmes "X" , kushton 600 euro pra atehere te duhet minimum 600 euro.Mirepo nese e njejta firme ka akcione per 1 euro atehere me 500 euro blen 500 akcione.

Mutual Funds nuk e di se cfare jan.Si duket bejne pjese ne " certifikate" ose  " scheine" (nuk e di si i thone kesaje te dytes ne shqip) .Dhe kjo forme e investimit eshte shume e rrezikshme.Pra ose fiton shume ose humbe shume, deri 100% te investimit tende.

Per mendimin tim ke bere gabim qe i ke shitur me nje humbje aq te madhe.Ne fund te fundit ke shpetuar 100$ por ke humbur 400.Sikur te kishe pritur ndoshta do ti kishe kthyer mjetet e tua.

----------


## Ilira2

> Mutual Funds nuk e di se cfare jan.Si duket bejne pjese ne " certifikate" ose  " scheine" (nuk e di si i thone kesaje te dytes ne shqip) .Dhe kjo forme e investimit eshte shume e rrezikshme.Pra ose fiton shume ose humbe shume, deri 100% te investimit tende.


  :Mos:   :Mos:   :Mos: 

Daja Gjoni

Duket se ke mundesi te perdoresh internetin. Me siguri ke degjuar per Google. Provo "mutual funds".

----------


## ari.ani

ne AL nuk ka burse,keshtu qe hiqe nga mendja,pasi keto te bankes se ahqiperis kane nja 5-vjet qe thone do e hapim sot e neser,por cte presesh nga ekspertet shqiptar,kur akoma ne mbahemi me borxhe.
Sa per vende te huja,varet ku jeton eshte mire te pyesesh ,ekonomiste banke te atij vendi,dhe pse jo bankes ku ti ke nje invenstim paraje.
Por... dikush ketu tha qe s`eshte si pune bixhozi,per mua eshte pikerisht ashtu,nese dikush do ta dinte apo imagjinonte se si do shkoje bursa SOT,nuk do ishte katandiskeshtu bota ,plus c`do kush do ishte bere milonjer,brenda nje dite.
Kur pyeta nje here nje ekonimist ,per interesat e kredis  se bankes,mu pergjgj,AH.... sikur ta dija ,do i fusja nje loje te bukur dhe s`do e lodhja me koken,por...? asnje se di si shkon ecuria e nje burse.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Po shiko keni nje shembull te basteve nese futish ne loj me shum pare dhe ne loj te veshtira norma e kthimit eshte me e madhe por edhe rrisku me i madh. Andaj edhe investimi ne letra me vler nese deshiron te fiton me shum ose nese pret nga investimi yt nje kthim me te madh te investimit athher duhet me doemos ta marresh mbi vete nje rrisk me te madh.

Tash me sa e kam kuptu une qe ka hapur temen dhe kerkon ndihm nuk eshte se nuk e din qka eshte investimi por ky nuk e di anen teknike si me arrit me bo nje investim andaj ky eshte i vetdishem per rrskun qee pret.

----------

